# Kittie Pics



## NightWarrior (May 2, 2007)

These were caught last night and friday... In the 2 nights we caught a total of 18 fish most between 5-10lbs...

*16lbr*









*12lbrs*


















*10lbrs*


----------



## schultz345 (Jan 8, 2007)

NICE. ill be heading out this week/weekend to chase some cats.


----------



## NightWarrior (May 2, 2007)

They are just gulping the bait, I have lost more hooks this year to fish than snags. Man you got to get out, they are just killin most of the cutbait (Suckers/Chubs) and large live shinners are real hot on the list. Goldeye has been hit or miss, mostly miss but they will hit it if you leave it long enough. The bite its self is good, they will give one taste and then all you hear is your drag 90% of the time or 5% grab and run and 5% grab and just sit their and you don't realize it if you aren't paying attention. Over all I have been fishing 3-4 days aweek from 9:00pm - 12:00am normally (weekends till bite stops about 2-3ish) Wed, Fri, Sun, Mon. I have hit the same 3 spot and they are only getting better in size, fight and the consistancy with producing 5-10lbrs through the night while waiting for the Trophies to come out. You can tell when the 12lbs or better come out the river just stops and then it is a matter of who is going to get the hit first. I can't wait to start hitting the ReD oh the fun I will have. If you can deal with the messed up hours you are welcome to come join me and my buddies on a weekend hunt!!! If you need goldeye just say, I have about 100 in the freezer. Craig

:beer:

If you are wondering YES I'm HARD CORE pussycat chaser I can't stay away from the rivers... I love the hunt and the fight... I get the biggest adrenalin rush, it's the best high in the world...

16lb-8oz is the title holder for now this season and it's real early in the season.


----------



## schultz345 (Jan 8, 2007)

hey man im the same way, i have a few friends that fish with me but they usually wuss out around midnight so im usually stuck staying out alone at night.

Its been hectic and i cant get out to fish since i have about 7 days of high school left with finals and all and open houses to go to and my open house this weekend.

I am also buying a new boat this weekend and have to drive outta town to get it, but once may 27th rolls around ill be done with school and will be able to fish every single night, and ill be puttting my boat in the river most the time to fish outta that.

Itd be awesome to go fishin with you and your crew, ive been avidly cat fishing since i was about 10, and since i live a few blocks from the red ive done ALOT of catfishing. I know a lot about fishin for them but im sure you guys got some ideas and tips that i dont know about.

i only got out once really this spring and pulled in two 10 pounders and about 10 others below 10 lbs, so im ready to catch em.


----------



## NightWarrior (May 2, 2007)

_*Pic of 16lbr is now up*_


----------

